# Bread...we have to make our own??



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Please, please, don't let this be true.....I can't even begin to say how gross this is.

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread996684/pg1


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't see any difference between using human hair or duck feathers as a source of this chemical.
Once extracted and refined, it is a pure product, whatever the source. 
In fact, using a resource that would otherwise be thrown away makes a lot of sense.

However, I do question whether it is necessary to use this additive at all.
Bread has been a staple human food for millennia. 
Why not keep making it as it always has been?

And yes, if it worries you, buy one of those breadmaker machines.
They make delicious fresh bread without very much effort.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 6, 2014)

Gag - I have to check this out - 

nothing better than home made bread !


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

I've gotten tired of throwing 3/4 of a rapidly greening loaf of bread out every few days and hate frozen bread for some reason, so have been dabbling in making my own.  Don't want a breadmaker, don't want a lot of bread at once. ,
 Found a recipe for lovely doughy spongy 'French/Vietnamese' style bread that I just make in small batches like a largish bread roll/bagette looking thing that I can slice into toastable size and that does me fine. 
 Kneading the dough is the only exercise I get and because it's such a small batch I can knead it leaning on my elbows and squeezing just in my hands.  It gets elastic, like playdough and a hell of a lot of fun.  It cooks fine in the convection (heat element only) Microwave and even gets a nice crust. Quick, easy and blissfully satisfying somehow.

I'm not into heavy or even 'healthy' bread, just something to toast and throw an egg on really, and I know exactly what is going into it.


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Can you link us to, or post a recipe, Di??  I love homemade bread...hubby made some beer bread the other day and it is so good; moist and makes wonderful toast, too.  He found it in the Penzey's spice catalog.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 6, 2014)

Di:  





> Found a recipe for lovely doughy spongy 'French/Vietnamese' style bread


 This post is useless without a recipe!:tapfoot:layful:  It's a tease!

Di, is your bread a yeast dough? Don't blame you on the breadmaker.  I have one sitting in my closet that I used once and it was a disaster.  Mr.O had been wanting one so a friend gave us hers. It was new in box and never used.  She was smarter than us!  Too much hassle, stuck on the bottom and burned, black smoke was pouring out and it smelled like the house was burning down!

Anne, I make a beer batter bread also.  It's very simple and like you said, toasts up great. Haven't made it in a while, but since I'm pretty much snowed in sounds like a good comfort food with a nice hot cup of tea.  Thanks for reminding me of it!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry bout dat, thought we were all getting a bit 'health nazi' and didn't think anyone else ate doughy white bread. 

This is it, it had a box where you could enter how many rolls you wanted and gave amounts for each so i copied them all. Hope you can follow it.
I use the 4 roll option but make just a biggish one.

I had a lot of fails using 'bread flour' they came out like cakey bricks, too heavy for this type of bread perhaps or maybe just for breadmakers, so I only use el cheapo Plain Flour now and it works a treat.

Also the kneading thing, stretch it, twist it and generally play about with it, it appears to like rough treatment.
I don't fuss with the glaze, they do brown slightly without it. Depends on how flash you want them/it to look.

I'll post in Recipes but here 'tis for quick ref.


Spoiler



*French Bread Rolls*
Ingredients list now reflects the new serving size.
Egg white and water for glaze.
*
4 Rolls*
Ingredients
    1/4 cup and 2 tablespoons warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
    3/4 teaspoon active dry yeast  
    1-1/2 teaspoons white sugar
    1-1/2 teaspoons vegetable oil
    1/4 teaspoon salt
    1 cup bread flour
See below for ingredient amounts for other serving sizes!
Directions
*NOTE: Recipe directions are for the original serving size of 16.* *Ignore amounts of ingredients mentioned.*

    In a large bowl, stir together warm water, yeast, and sugar. Let stand until creamy, about 10 minutes.
    To the yeast mixture, add the oil, salt, and 2 cups flour. Stir in the remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, until the dough has pulled away from the sides of the bowl.

 Turn out onto a lightly floured surface, and knead until smooth and elastic, about 8 minutes. Lightly oil a large bowl, place the dough in the bowl, and turn to coat. Cover with a damp cloth, _(or drape with loosened clingwrap)_ and let rise in a warm place until doubled in volume, about 1 hour.

    Deflate the dough, _(thump it hard with a fist to force the yeast gas out)_ and turn it out onto a lightly floured surface. Knead again lightly for a minute or two.
 Divide the dough into 16 equal pieces, and form into round balls. Place on lightly greased baking sheets at least 2 inches apart. 
Cover the rolls with a damp cloth, and let rise until doubled in volume, about 40 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
    Bake for 18 to 20 minutes in the preheated oven, or until golden brown.
___________
*8 Rolls*:
Ingredients list now reflects the new serving size.
    3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
    1-1/2 teaspoons active dry yeast
    1 tablespoon white sugar
    1 tablespoon vegetable oil
    1/2 teaspoon salt
    2 cups bread flour
________________
*16 Rolls*
     1 1/2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
    1 tablespoon active dry yeast
    2 tablespoons white sugar
    2 tablespoons vegetable oil
    1 teaspoon salt
    4 cups bread flour
----------------------------


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, Di; that does look good!!!   Don't think I'd fuss with a breadmaker either, it's more fun to just make it if you've time.



OG, here's the recipe page from Penzeys; just included them all in case we find some other goodies.   Scroll a bit for recipes - is that similar to yours??

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/recipes/r-penzeysrecipes2.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Well thanks a lot Anne, following that link was the worst idea I've had in weeks!:bigwink:  I've spent about an hour copying recipes for calorie bombs to add to my wishful thinking recipe list.
 :cool1::wiggle:  Thank you kindly.
Pumpkin Muffins..mmmmmmm... Ginger 'n Apple ones...oooooooo.... Lemon chicken... and... and... that Westhaven Cake!  :woohoo1:

OG, that beer bread is very similar to what we call Damper.  Luverly fresh, but hell on wheels to try and toast in a pop up.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

One of my aunts set her house on fire with a bread-making machine. It caused £100,000 worth of damage!

Personally, I prefer your way , Di!

I also have failed with bread flour...perhaps I ought to try your way,

That means changing all the printer ink...sigh ..


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

Also, note I have not posted anything on threads about healthy eating!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Well done Jen, keep up the good/(bad) work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A friend came to visit and brought her breadmaker to demonstrate it's wonders.  It sputtered burped and gurgled for hours and out came a brick of bread no better than my failures but with a big hole up the middle of it from the spindle.  She seemed quite content with it so I made appropriate noises and quietly crossed breadmaker off my wish list.

I heard of a few burnouts, her husband told me about a black loaf and house full of smoke she produced when she was learning how to use it, (strange she never mentioned it... not.)
Haven't heard of them actually catching fire though, that's a worry!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_The secret to really good bread or pasta base is to use fresh yeast which you can buy from the health food shop, they keep it in the fridge, i love the smell of it, Nonna always used the fresh yeast._


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_Here's a bit of info on fresh yeast_ 
Fresh yeast is sold in large blocks or small individual cakes. This type of yeast has become less commonly available and it's hard to store. So then, why does anybody want it? Because it's much faster working and, in many baker's opinion, makes superior bread goods.

A few natural food stores carry the compressed yeast,but most I suspect are not confident about preventing it from spoiling. However, some of these stores have realized that if they sell fresh yeast they will also sell more bread flour, as well as bringing their customers in at frequent intervals. So it may be part of a marketing plan.

At any rate, if you can manage to obtain fresh yeast (and if you pay the right price, as it normally should be the cheapest form to buy) check to make sure that it's fresh: It should be creamy grey in color; smooth and not crumbly; it must smell fresh â€“ not too strong. At home you must store it in the refrigerator, at about 38Â°, and it must be well damp; carefully wrapped to guard against dehydration. A layer of shrink wrap or waxed paper covered with a layer of foil is recommended. It will keep under controlled refrigeration for 2 or 3 weeks, although you may see some signs of drying on the edges after a mere few days. No problem i just shave off the browned bits.

When substituting this type of yeast for the granular (active dry) type, a 1-ounce cube is equivalent to 1 Tablespoon of bulk dried yeast. When proofing compressed yeast, it is not necessary to use sugar or honey: The yeast begins to work as soon as it hits the warm liquid and soon fizzes and snaps like soda pop. It has a good flavour and a less beery smell than dried yeast. Also, when compressed yeast is used, the time of bread making is generally reduced by about one-third.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 7, 2014)

We have a bread maker stored away in the garage. We used it a few times with varying degrees of success.  Brooke decided she'd rather go back to the way she'd always made bread.

I make excellent cornbread and passable biscuits. I leave the yeast bread to Brooke.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for that Jilly, don't know a thing about yeast really, we never made bread, only the occasional damper so it's all new to me.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 7, 2014)

_This is a picture of it but it is a wee bit darker, you can freeze it too Di_


----------



## rt3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry but I'm having a allergic reaction from the gluten levels in this thread.  I'm getting one of those pop up advertisements for gluten free bread--please check it out.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

You have made me realise that I haven't had anything at all to eat since 4.00pm yesterday.....bread and cheese anyone?!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Let's make toast!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Let's make toast![/QUOTE
> 
> Low GI bread, of course!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't eat bread much either, only when I need toast to put something on.  That's why I throw so much of it out.  
I more often than not only eat once a day now too, maybe a biscuit or two around midday and something cooked around sundown.
Can't eat as much either but that's for the best as I don't move about much and I'd be blimpy in no time.


----------



## Anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Interesting about the yeast; I usually just get the powdered, and hadn't thought of health food stores...duh.   Also not surprising that breadmakers might start on fire.
Years ago I bought a pasta machine - I used it maybe 6 times and was skeptical as it would sit on the counter grinding and occasionally making a clunking noise.
Luckily, I watched it carefully for that reason, and one day I smelled smoke, and sure enough, it was much hotter than it should have been, and smoke was coming out of the back of it. 
  I finished the pasta by hand and decided that was a lot easier, and less clean-up than using a machine.  I wouldn't have minded one of the better metal ones, but they were quite expensive.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

*Warning - yeast is alive !!!*

*WARNING - YEAST IS A LIVING ORGANISM !!!*

Many food preparers use a substance called "yeast" to produce their "bread". Here are some of the dangers associated with the use of yeast:



Yeast is a LIVING ORGANISM! It is classified as a eukaryotic micro-organism!
Yeast is also classified as a FUNGI - the same icky green stuff that grows on trees, in swimming pools and between your toes!
Yeast reproduces _asexually_ - another sign that it is the Spawn of the Devil!
Yeast makes alcohol - illegally, we might add! Yeast has no permits to make alcohol and is thus breaking the law!
Some species of yeast can cause INFECTIONS in human beings!
Yeast does not require sunlight to grow - yet another sign it resides in the *Dark Side*!

*BEWARE THE YEAST! *


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 7, 2014)

Ooooh goody, scare of the week, if in doubt, ask your friendly Pharmacist.....  "Do want drugs with that?"

(Wait til I get around to spilling what the newest Pharma scam is here, it's a doozy.)


----------



## Anne (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh dear!!  Phil, guess you don't make Kombucha with that enticing mushroom then???  :magnify:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

Anne said:


> Oh dear!!  Phil, guess you don't make Kombucha with that enticing mushroom then???  :magnify:



No, never, I just eat the mushrooms raw and ...

...

... oh, dear ... :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Anne (Feb 7, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> No, never, I just eat the mushrooms raw and ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ... oh, dear ... :uncomfortableness:




*BUSTED!!!!!!!!  *:dontworry:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2014)

Never understood why the bartender wouldn't serve the mushroom.....he was a really fungi. Insert drum roll here and get back to thread. :grin:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 8, 2014)

So I went and bought some yeast yesterday....


----------

